# RIP Big Mama, my gorgeous girl.



## gentle giants (Sep 16, 2008)

I have not been on RO for several days, as most of you know this has been a very hard year for me and my bunnies. It seems like I am posting here constantly. If this rambles a little, I apologize, I had a little liquid courage to help me through this.

Big Mama was a year old when I bought her from a breeder, her and Ben were my first Flemish breeding pair. She was born February 1, 2004, in Herrin, Illinois. She crossed the Bridge on September 12, 2008.

I had noticed a few days before this that she was limping, and her hindquarters seemed to be wobbling. I knew she had also lost some wieght, but I didn't realize how much, it turned out when we wieghed her she had lost three pounds. When I took her to the vet, Dr. Albin palpated her and immedialty noticed that there was a mass in her abdomen. We tried x-rays, but they were inconclusive. So we decided to try an emergency spay, in the hopes that it wasa uterine tumor that could be removed easily. However, when Dr. Albin opened her up, she discovered that the mass was intestinal, and had already caused a rupture. Since she was obviously not in toxic shock when I took her in, I think that mabye being palpated and shifted about for the x-rays may have sort of caused this. I'm sureit would have happened anyway, but I think this may have caused it to happen earlier. Dr. Albin called me once she had opened her up, and told me what was going on, and i made the decision not to wake her up. I hated not being there when she passed, but I couldn't be so selfish as to wake her up, only to be in horrible pain for a couple of hours and thenbe pts. 

Big Mama was a wonderful mother, and a calm, sweet girl who was very trusting of everyone and everything. She was totally unafraid of my kids, even when they were loud. Dogs didn't bother her at all, either, she actually liked sniffing noses and saying hello to them. I am so glad that I took some extra pics of her in the last few months, now I at least have those. Even with thirty rabbits in my barn, it still seems very empty without a big grey bunny there to greet me in the mornings. 

Thank you to those who have already expressed sympathy in the Infirmary thread, I have seen it, just couldn't bring myself to say anything at the time.

:bigtears: :rip:


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Sep 16, 2008)

I'm sorry to read about Big Mama's Passing, gentle giants.
She sounds like a wonderful, confident, loving Mama to her legacy of Flemmie babies.
I am glad she got to have you in her life to care for her so diligently and lovingly.
Slumber Softly, Big Mama...


----------



## gentle giants (Sep 16, 2008)




----------



## werecatrising (Sep 16, 2008)

I'm so sorry. What a beautiful girl.


----------



## 12354somebunny (Sep 16, 2008)

I'm so sorry for your loss, Gentle Giants. I know how much you love Big Mama and her passing must be really hard on you. She had a great life with you and the pictures you have of her are really beautiful. Big Mama will always be in our hearts, and we're keeping you & all your other bunnies in our thoughts *hugs*

Binky free, Big Mama.


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Sep 16, 2008)




----------



## Maureen Las (Sep 16, 2008)

I'm sorry GG

She was beautiful ..really gorgeous
I was worried about you
:hug:


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!! (Sep 16, 2008)

Oh im so sorry,
She looks sooo sweet. I know i dnt know you very well but my PM box is open for you.

biinky free Big Mama.

xo


----------



## Pipp (Sep 16, 2008)

:sad:


----------



## slavetoabunny (Sep 16, 2008)

I'm so sorry you lost your gorgeous girl. Binky free Big Mama. :rainbow:


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Sep 16, 2008)

sorry for your loss


----------



## SOOOSKA (Sep 16, 2008)

I'm so sorry for your loss.

Big Mama was a Beautiful Bunny.

Binky Free at the Bridge with all your Friends.:rainbow:

Susan:bunnyangel2:


----------



## MissBinky (Sep 16, 2008)

I'm so sorry to hear about your sweet girl RIP :rose::rainbow:


----------



## JimD (Sep 16, 2008)

i'm so sorry..

...binkiy free, big grey bunny.
ray::rainbow:


----------



## LuvaBun (Sep 16, 2008)

Such a beautiful girl. Such a huge loss 

I am so very sorry

Jan


----------



## BSAR (Sep 16, 2008)

I am sorry for your loss. What a terrible thing you all went through, finding out about the tumor. She was such a beautiful girl.

RIP Big Mama Bunky free.:rip:


----------



## myheart (Sep 16, 2008)

Sending prayers and hugs for healing and keeping her sweet memories tucked safely in your heart. She will always be your big beautiful girl forever.

Binky free Big Mama

ray:

myheart


----------



## gentle giants (Sep 17, 2008)

I think what I am missing the most right now is her nudging my hand and bugging me to pet her every morning. 

:in tears:


----------



## BlueGiants (Sep 17, 2008)

I am so sorry GG...ink iris: if there is ever a down side to living with these guys, it's losing them... She was very special... cherish the memories.... :hug:


----------



## tonyshuman (Sep 17, 2008)

I'm so sorry. She was a beautiful bunny. Seeing your grey flemmies has made me want one of my own. Binky free, sweet Big Mama.:rainbow:


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Sep 17, 2008)

:bigtears:Oh my gosh, I am so sorry 

Did they find what the mass actually was in there?


----------



## Carolyn (Sep 19, 2008)

Good God, another difficult post to read. 

I'm so sorry about Big Mama. What a love she was to all - people and animals alike.

I don't think you could fit in any more love in that big heart than what was in there. She was as beautiful in personality as she was in her looks. No question of a doubt, Big Mama was one in a million. She taught us all so much about being tolerant, loving, patient, and to remember to always have some fun. It seems so wrong to have lost her when this world needed that type of influence so badly. Bless your heart for giving her such a wonderfully full and loving life. In your arms was where she loved to be the most. She adores you and will watch over you and the others in ways that she couldn't before. She had a wonderful time with you and loves you deeply. You'll feel her love, appreciation, and help as the raw grief your experiencing lightens up in time. She'll "speak" to you through your others, just you watch and see.

I'll be thinking and praying for you. Thank you for sharing Big Mama with us all. It's a gift that we'll all treasure and never forget how loving and happy she was with you as her Mom. 

Deepest sympathy and much love,

Carolyn


----------

